# [2007] Anyone happy with Royal Holiday?



## MiniDonkey (May 16, 2007)

It looks like I'll be stuck with Royal Holiday so I'm going to have to make the best of it.

If you have Royal Holiday, can you tell me anything good about them?  At this point I could really use some positive feedback about this company since all my searching has only shown angry customers.

Thank you


----------



## JoeMid (May 16, 2007)

MiniDonkey said:


> It looks like I'll be stuck with Royal Holiday so I'm going to have to make the best of it.
> If you have Royal Holiday, can you tell me anything good about them?  At this point I could really use some positive feedback about this company since all my searching has only shown angry customers.  Thank you


I am, sort of.  Before I can tell you whether you will be, you'll have to tell us how many points you purchased.  If less than 25K, I think you'll be unhappy.  RHC has a lot of opportunities to book in places that other TS aren't in abundance like NYC, London, Rome, Florence, etc.  but the small points packages they sell won't get you very far.


----------



## JoeMid (May 16, 2007)

Here's 15,000 up for sale for $97 with no bids.


----------



## salpal (May 16, 2007)

*royal holiday*

well I have 110,000 points and they work great. Last year we went to Italy for 3 weeks, then this feb we went to mexico for 3 weeks, also last  year we did Scottsdale xmas and new years. the system works great it just takes along time to get the points in your name usually 4 to 5 months. I have less than $2000 invested.The only thing you will find here at  TUG is they hate everything unless it is a ROYAL RESORT.


----------



## mamiecarter (May 16, 2007)

*Look and see what you can get.Then try DAE*

Dae is happy to take a royal holiday week as an exchange. call them and talk to them about it. If RH doesnt have what you want dae may.


----------



## JudyS (May 17, 2007)

There are a number of people here who have bought RHC because it can get them to some areas that have few timeshares.  Apparently, RHC provides good value if you don't count the amount it cost to buy the points in the first place (or if you bought the points cheaply resale.)  They have terrible customer service, though.

If you search for Royal Holiday Club on this BBS, you will find plenty of advice for dealing with them.


----------



## Jya-Ning (May 17, 2007)

Don't give up yet.  Since you have phone them about your intention and has eMAil to prove you does try to make effort to rescind before the time it says you can rescind.  Just find out from their address and send back the formal rescind letter notified with the print out of your email dated, notified, so in case you go to court, you can show their bad intention to follow the rule and your good intention to follow all the rules.

If you own enough points, you will be happy that they have a lot of resorts in a highly desired area.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Blondie (May 17, 2007)

I love my RHC points, but, like most here, I bought for pennies. Many who buy these developer points end up with small packages of points (under 10K) for big bucks and they find their points are pretty useless. I only wanted 30k points because I have other timeshare weeks I use. With RHC points I love the places I travel and the ease of making reservations. RHC is horrible with bookkeeping so keep all receipts, etc. Let us know what you bought and we can help you. It may be that you will have to buy more points (on the cheap!) if what you bought is too small a package.


----------



## MiniDonkey (May 18, 2007)

It sounds like our package is very small, but I didn't want to commit to too much money.

I'm stuck with them, had a go around with the new members rep who called today.  I made it clear I was not mad at him, I was angry with RHC, but he kept telling me that you can not cancel the contract.  Period.

Anyway, my plan is only 5,000 points a year for 30 years for a little over $7,500.  I guess I'll accelerate points and buy more?  I don't know much about this venture yet.


----------



## abc31 (May 18, 2007)

MiniDonkey,

I'm sorry to tell you, but the 5000 points isn't going to get you anywhere.  I don't know how they could even sell you that.  I rolled over 9000 points this year, because I couldn't even use those.  If you can find a way to rescind, then you absolutely should.  Chances are you won't be able to though.

Think of it this way though.  You were willing to spend $7,500 on 5000 points.  Now you have found tug and you will learn that for around another $1000-$1500, you can get another 60,000 points if you choose to.  Of course if you choose to increase your points, your maintenance will increase as well.  So you really have to think about it.

I paid $1625 for 60,000 points that came with all of last year's points rolled over for free.  I used last year's points to rent a holiday week that I intend to rent out to recoup almost my entire purchase price.  

I have seen 60,000 points go for as little as $375.00 on ebay.  You can purchase a package and combine your contracts.  There is a fee to combine contracts.  I think it is $375. That is in addition to a transfer fee of $500 when you purchase resale.

So far, I am very happy with my RHC points.  I have used them to book a few long weekends in NYC for what it would have cost me for 1 weekend.

I hope you will find a way to make this work for you.  

abc


----------



## Blondie (May 18, 2007)

abc is right- swallow hard and start looking for more points- you ARE very lucky. The fellow I bought my first 15K package from paid around $12,000 or so and when he sold them to me for $400 (and he begged me to take them) he still owed $5,000. You did well considering, so just look for a resale points package of at least 25,000 and you will have great vacations for many years.


----------



## MiniDonkey (May 18, 2007)

Thank you Blondie, but what do you mean?  How do I get these other deals you're talking about? 

We were first offered the $12,000 plan but I just couldn't do it.  There is that small part of me that wants to just say "forget it" and not give them the balance.  We've paid $2,500.  At this point I don't even care about them ruining my credit.  I was just so angry when the person on the phone yesterday told me the only way to cancel the contract (during that 5 days), was in person where we made the deal.  The contract says otherwise of course but he didn't listen.

Oh well


----------



## abc31 (May 18, 2007)

MiniDonkey,

You can find the really good deals on ebay.  If you wait until the end of the year, you will find the best deals.  People sometimes dump them cheap right before the annual fees are due.  If I were you, I would take my time.  Cool off first.  Then do your research on tug.  Search the RHC website and see how many credits you would need to do the kind of traveling that you most often do or would like to do.  And think about what you could swing each year for your annual fees.  Then watch ebay.  You will eventually find what you are looking for.  

Another thing to be aware of is that ebay ads are not always 100% accurate.  Often the annual fees are not correct, so check it against the RHC website.  Also, remember that there is a transfer fee, so it is best to buy one big points membership rather than several small memberships.

I feel terrible for you.  It is horrible to feel ripped off. I've been there myself.  I don't blame you for wanting to stick them with the balance. Unfortunately, ruining your credit will only hurt you.  

Again, I wish you luck.  

abc


----------



## Blondie (May 19, 2007)

What abc said. And, Mini- you will perhaps be a little surprised to know that many tuggers bought their first timeshares from the developer and got 
taken-- and for alot more! Then we all learned and here we are now. So, we know how it feels. Just take some time to think about everything. And- searching ebay or another of my fav sites, www.holidaygroup.com (offer less than half of what they are asking) will give you some insight on getting more points. Just be sure that when you buy you have a good closing agent and a seller who guarantees clear title. RHC can be glitchy! Good luck.


----------



## jerseygirl (May 19, 2007)

I don't think you should give up just yet on trying to get out of the purchase.  See post #10 here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1097

If I were you, I would definitely get Profeco involved.  Didn't you post earlier that you tried to contact them on the 5th day and they intentionally failed to provide you with the information you needed to rescind?  Provide Profeco with those details and see if they can't help you cancel the contract AND get your deposit back.

I own one of the old-fashioned "weeks" memberships, which I use strictly for international travel.  I'm very happy with it.  But, I bought it for next to nothing on ebay.


----------



## jerseygirl (May 19, 2007)

Also ... if the contract failed to provide the full rescission information (e.g. address to send letter), then be sure to provide Profeco with a copy of what you received, and place an emphasis on this point (hence, your phone call, etc.).

You have nothing to lose by trying, and lots to gain.

Also, if you join TUG, you can use the search function to find lots of stories from people who were successfully aided by Profeco.


----------



## Blondie (May 20, 2007)

Do we know that Mini bought in Mexico?  RHC's main offices are in Florida.


----------



## jerseygirl (May 20, 2007)

Blondie said:


> Do we know that Mini bought in Mexico?  RHC's main offices are in Florida.




Ah ... I thought they just had collection people in Florida, but were based out of Mexico.  And, you're right, I just assumed he/she bought in Mexico since that were most of the horror stories originate.


----------



## MiniDonkey (May 20, 2007)

I did buy in Mexico, is that a problem?  Does that decrease my chances of trying to fight this?

I'm just very lost about this entire thing.  If I get stuck with it I guess I'll just try to use it and forget that each trip will be costing me thousands more than if I had just said no.


----------



## jerseygirl (May 20, 2007)

See my post #15 (above) and follow the link -- lots of good information.  

Good luck.


----------



## mandy_mexican (May 28, 2007)

I am curious as to how many people are able to actually use the RH points.  I have read many accounts on other sites of members trying to book vacations with Royal Holiday and always being told "unavailable."  What is your secret?  Do they give people who bought them "re-sale" special deals.  Why are so many direct purchasers willing to dump these points for such a loss if they are able to use them?  I put in Royal Holiday complaints in google and Park Royal complaints, and don't see how I would dare buying them, they seem worthless.


----------



## mandy_mexican (May 28, 2007)

*How are you able to get bookings?*



salpal said:


> well I have 110,000 points and they work great. Last year we went to Italy for 3 weeks, then this feb we went to mexico for 3 weeks, also last  year we did Scottsdale xmas and new years. the system works great it just takes along time to get the points in your name usually 4 to 5 months. I have less than $2000 invested.The only thing you will find here at  TUG is they hate everything unless it is a ROYAL RESORT.



I am curious, since I have read postings on Royal Holiday Yahoo group and other sites, like thesqueakywheel.com, and complaints boards of hundreds of people who bought these points from Royal Holiday, and were never able to book a vacation.  Why are a few of you who bought them on the "cheap" able to get the services the original purchasers couldn't.  It seem strange that the person who bought the contract new was always told there was nothing available, had terrible things happen, was willing to dump them via e-bay and the second hand buyer is able to get customer care to book the trips they want.  Are Royal Holiday employees writing these replies?  Can you understand the reason I am a skeptic?  I looked up the points needed for the trips you said you took last year with your 110,000 points and don't see how that is possible.  Especially when Xmas and New Years are peak, and the minimum stay is three days, and adding that to a week in Italy?  It just does not compute.  

I don't think I would buy any RH points, too many people that have are very unhappy.


----------



## abc31 (May 28, 2007)

I bought my points resale mainly to use for stays in NYC.  So far, I was able to get every one of my 4 requested dates except for one.  I wasn't able to get them in the original location that I requested which was the Affinia Dumont.  I was able to get them at the Affinia Manhattan which requires more points.  The location ended up being better for me anyway.

I really can't imagine why anyone would let their points go at such a loss.  Especially since they allow you to rent out anything you book.


----------



## Shoeshine (May 28, 2007)

MiniDonkey said:


> .....small part of me that wants to just say "forget it" and not give them the balance.  We've paid $2,500.  At this point I don't even care about them ruining my credit.
> Oh well



1.)  Your credit will not be wrecked .

2.)  Walk away , send no more money .

3.)  Take the advice of people on this board
      on how to fight to get your $2500 back .

4.)  Consider this a good inexpensive (or expensive)  lesson

5.) Enjoy the back and forth fights , seriously , make it a game .

6.) 10 to 1 they will offer you other deals .

7.) *Dont bite at any other deals offered *


----------



## MiniDonkey (May 28, 2007)

I am starting the process that was mentioned earlier in the thread.  I'm afraid to stop the future payments which will be deducted from my account while I'm fighting this.  If I win I'm assuming I'll get all the money back that I've paid.  

Still very upset and confused, but maybe there's light at the end.


----------



## Blondie (May 29, 2007)

Mandy- 
#1     My limited experience tells me that while many complaints have merit, many timeshare owners simply do NOT know how to utilize what they bought and they complain because the system does not work for them. It is simple- you cannot book at the last minute for top destinations. If you can plan ahead- and some folks cannot- you can pretty much get what you want. Do your homework, get organized with travel plans, and learn how to use your points to your advantage. 
#2     Many complaints on those boards you reference stem from folks who paid through the nose for a points package. They have a right to complain about that. Again- you cannot go into something without being educated about the product you are buying. They clearly were not. Many folks buy and them come here looking for info on how to use what they purchased because they have no understanding of how it works.


----------



## Jya-Ning (May 29, 2007)

mandy_mexican said:


> I am curious as to how many people are able to actually use the RH points.  I have read many accounts on other sites of members trying to book vacations with Royal Holiday and always being told "unavailable."  What is your secret?



I don't have much experience.  But this Feb, when I checked the inventory, I saw NY available for 3 (or 4 days) in several weekend upto early Nov.  I saw Cape Code available also in Early June.  But when I check back again at April, all gone.  I only have 10k

I believe there are three level in reservation, depends on your point level.  12 month, 18 month, 2 year.  If you have over 30k point, you can make reservation at 2 years.  If you only have 5k or 10k, you can make reservation on 12 month.

Now, they also has several different inventories.  The one they own has enough so you will be O.K. in 12 month, but they don't have many resorts in this category.  The one they have long term agreement and the inventories show on time you will be O.K. in 12 month if you don't want to get at peak vacation time they have a lot, but the inventory is not that many, so you need to make the plan as early as possible.  The one you have to call, probably  does not regualr time to open the inventories, so if you have low point, you probably will not get it easily.

As to the travel plan on Salpal.  The Scottsdale is 19k for 1 wk in X'mas and New Year, The cheapest Italy is 24k for 1 wk.  Both are stdio.  So it is doable.

RHC allows you to move 20% points to next year.  So in Salpal's case, it is 22k which is pretty close to a trip.  In my case, it is 2k which means it is useless if I have to use this.  It allows you to move 100% points to next year every 3 years.  And allow you to move last contract year's point into this year if you are over 50.  

If I bought from developer, then anything less than 20k is pretty useless.  True, you can rent from them  However with their fee structure favor big point owner, it is much expensive for small point owner, unless you go to some premium location, it maybe much cheaper sometimes to rent directly or using priceline.  And they don't have a lot of inventories in the premium location, so you need to be really flexible and make up your mind as soon as possible.

Jya-Ning


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 10, 2010)

updating this thread with a new 20/20 report on Royal Holiday vacation club  (its listed as published in 09, but i just became aware of it today)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1W2HVGnNls


----------



## PamMo (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, that's a great video, Brian! Thanks for posting the link. I especially like the option of investing my money in a Swiss bank account for 30 years - essentially getting my membership for free. How cool is that?

I'm constantly amazed at how otherwise very smart people buy an expensive timeshare without doing ANY research.  The video is a reminder that sales will make up _anything _to get your signature on the contract!


----------



## Blondie (Jun 14, 2010)

I think that one circulated on these boards last year...


----------

